# Help please!



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I made soap last night a goat milk olive oil. Went to cut it today and it's shattering. Can I save it somehow? I don't want to throw it out. Can it be heated and then cut? What do I do? This was for Christmas presents. I'm so bummed!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds like it may be lye heavy.

Can you post the amount of ingredients you used?? Be glad to help diagnose


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

If it's EXTREMELY 'white' the lye-heavy could be correct.

Olive oil soap can get very hard very quick. 

Does it 'zap' your tongue when you test it?

so sorry...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you used full liquid amount in your lye solution, it should still be able to cut it after 24 hours ... if you discounted the liquid or used to much lye, you might see a heavy white ash on top of the soaps.

If you posted your recipe, we could stop guessing!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## engblom (Feb 12, 2014)

I have made many batches of Olive oil soaps. With normal amount of water (38% of the weight of the oils) and cold process, you are not able to cut the soap for several days as olive oil is extra slow to react. With slightly reduced amount (30-33% of the oil weight), you could cut the next day. Still it should not break in pieces. It should be soft.

This with shattering is sounding really strange. Did you use a soap calculator?


----------

